# The Champion Company?



## glopf43 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey All. I dug up this beautiful bottle today and would like any information you may have about it. It is square, flat and unmarked on one side and concave on the other three. Ribbed. Two sides are embossed with "THE CHAMPION COMPANY, SPRINGFEILD OHIO, LEASIDE ONTARIO". The other is 'reverse graduated', 0 to 16oz and embossed with "COMPLIES WITH ALL STATE LAWS". It is 7 1/2" tall. The bottom is marked with a 'ships anchor' logo and "made in U.S.A" "464-A".  I'm guessing some kind of poison. It is in perfect condition  in spite of the fact that it has spent 55 years burried. It cleaned up soooo nicely! Here are a couple of pics. the first is in the dump as I dug it up. Thanks


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 20, 2005)

Here it is all cleaned-up...


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 20, 2005)

And one of the graduated side...THANKS!


----------



## Roger (Feb 20, 2005)

I think you will find it contained embalming fluid!


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Roger. No wonder it's so well preserved! It shows NO wear at all...If hadn't dug it up myself (no pun intended) I would think it was new. Anyone in the forums collect these type of things? I sure would like more information; Any books on the subject? Date? Spicific use of this bottle? How about a value? Does anyone want to say a few words? Thanks, GARY


----------



## Roger (Feb 20, 2005)

I am sure there is someone somewhere who must collect these bottles [] Here is a collection I found for sale. On the same site is a close up of a Champion but it doesn't look like yours.


----------

